# Gulf Coast Shipyards Cleanup



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

An item in today's Marine Log Magazine gives some indication of the progress made in the restoration of the Gulf Coast shipbuilding and repair facilities.

http://www.marinelog.com/DOCS/NEWSMMV/2005sep0051.html

Bruce C.


----------

